# The Indian and The Buffalo



## Dove (Dec 18, 2005)

> > An Indian walks into a cafe with a shotgun in one hand, pulling a 
male buffalo with the other. He says to the waiter, "Me want coffee."
> >
> > The waiter says, "Sure Chief, coming right up." He gets the Indian 
a tall mug of coffee. The Indian drinks the coffee down in one gulp, 
turns and blasts the buffalo with the shotgun, causing parts of the 
animal to splatter every where, then he turns and walks out.
> >
> > The next morning the Indian returns, he has his shotgun in one hand 
pulling another male buffalo with the other. He walks up to the counter 
and says to the waiter "Me want coffee."
> >
> > The waiter says, "Whoa, Tonto!" We're still cleaning up your mess 
from yesterday. What was that about anyway?"
> >
> > The Indian smiles and proudly says "Me training for an upper 
management position, come in, drink coffee, shoot the bull, leave mess 
for others to clean up, disappear for the rest of the day.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha!  Funny!  I may have to send this around at work... then take the rest of the day off, of course!


----------



## middie (Dec 18, 2005)

lol funny dove


----------



## Constance (Dec 18, 2005)

My husband was a mine manager for a very large energy company. He's the one that said, "Yes, chief, I'll take care of it," then handled all the mess. And he sure handled a lot of them. 

He appreciated that joke very much.


----------

